# Mo Ozark Farm for Sale



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

Large House 0n 19.6 to 22.6 Acre farm for sale. 2 story with 3 story tower. Presently 5 bd. 1 ba. ,(roughed in for 3 more), with many bonus rooms. Former Almish farm has all new elect, septic, basic plumbing, cabinets additions and much much more. Elect heat with 3 wood stoves. 5 barns including a 80 year old hairbone in need of work and a commercial size chicken barn with equipment. Old shop and many other outbuildings. 3 ponds, creek, good fencing. Nice mix of pasture/hay ground and woods. Very livable and usable, but has great potential for much more. Reason for selling to buy a more managable place closer to the grand kids. Can see pictures on facebook page: Seymour, Mo. Farm. Asking $159,000 for the 19.6 acres. 20,000 for the additional 3 acre lot with another access in the back way. Or may trade for southern Ky. or Tenn. property. May consider rent or lease to non smoking family for year or two. Please call Tom at 417-738-4117


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Couldn't find pics on Facebook. Please post exact facebook page url.

Thanks.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

MoonShadows said:


> Couldn't find pics on Facebook. Please post exact facebook page url.
> 
> Thanks.



Here is what I found when I searched:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005062397082&fref=ts


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wish I could see it, but I don't have fakebook.


----------



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry, If you can't see all the pictures, will try to get it to work right. Has anyone else had trouble accesing the pictures?


----------



## Boo8meR (Aug 10, 2014)

oldtimer 417 said:


> Sorry, If you can't see all the pictures, will try to get it to work right. Has anyone else had trouble accesing the pictures?




Yes, because I don't have Facebook. Do you have another option to show us the information and the pictures?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

There's a post on this forum on how to upload pics.


----------



## oldtimer 417 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just wanted to let those interested in this property that we are dropping the price down to $149,000. I have several nice families interested in renting the place so if we do not get a serious buyer in the next month, we will rent it out for a year or two. I'm sorry I have dropped the ball on providing pictures, but I'm just not set up for it. Thanks for your patience.


----------

